# Our Accounts



## Jackalkun (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm sure this question has been answered before and i apologize for asking it again, however i am on a really slow 20.6k connection and i think it would fry my modem to check every post for the answer ^^

when FA is back up will our accounts be as they were or will we need to start anew?

thanks =D


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Jackalkun said:
			
		

> I'm sure this question has been answered before and i apologize for asking it again, however i am on a really slow 20.6k connection and i think it would fry my modem to check every post for the answer ^^
> 
> when FA is back up will our accounts be as they were or will we need to start anew?
> 
> thanks =D


AFAIK, the accounts will be transferred over, but it may be a good thing to re-re-do your password afterwards.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

actually, due to how the accounts are run, we are going to make it so you make a new account, then using the account manager, you transfer your old account over to your new account.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

So, we all have to reregister?  What about our watch list and favs?


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

Right now, you have to register a new account, once I get the transfer system working, everything you've done will transfer into the new system once you transfer and verify your account.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

That's all I wanted to know, thank you..


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay, that works for me. ^_^


----------



## Pico (Aug 22, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> Right now, you have to register a new account, once I get the transfer system working, everything you've done will transfer into the new system once you transfer and verify your account.



Why not just transfer everyone automatically?


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't reverse the passwords that were made. I'm doing it this way to make sure i can make sure they transfer to the correct owner.


----------



## Pico (Aug 22, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I can't reverse the passwords that were made. I'm doing it this way to make sure i can make sure they transfer to the correct owner.



But, in theory, could someone not spoof someone else's account (say, register using one of the names they found on weasel's password list), then ask to have the stuff transferred over, then do what they want to the account?


----------



## Kuma-Kun (Aug 22, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> Right now, you have to register a new account, once I get the transfer system working, everything you've done will transfer into the new system once you transfer and verify your account.



So when the site comes online, we'll sign in, and then have the option to transfer our old account data to the new site's system. That's handy. And also very familiar...



			
				Pico said:
			
		

> Why not just transfer everyone automatically?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And cuz like, automatically messing with peoples' account data is wrong and stuff. Even if it isn't going to be messed with until they sign in and choose to have it transferred. Or so it seemed to be when someone else wanted to do it that way if I recall correctly.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Jheryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already thought of that... every account, before it transfers, must verify the account from an email...then an administrator must approve that transfer to the account.


----------



## Myr (Aug 22, 2005)

Problem.

Does this mean my new account will have a different name from my old account. Right now I'm just plain AuroranDragon on FA and I'd like to keep it that way. I don't want to be adding on numbers or other junk to my name. Will I have to do that in order to transfer my account or can I keep its original name?


----------



## blade (Aug 22, 2005)

I had rejoined with Blade (being blade before) and I didn't have to use numbers with my name, so I"m guessing you wouldn't have to either.


----------



## charonbond (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, at least I found this thread, rough guessimate of when the transfer will be up and running?  Sorry for being a bother.


----------



## furry (Aug 23, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I've already thought of that... every account, before it transfers, must verify the account from an email...then an administrator must approve that transfer to the account.



That sounds like a lot of manual verification.
Like, verifying thousands of accounts ?

Depending on the kind of verification, that's gonna take aaaaaages to 4x aaaaaaages.

=/


----------



## keohyena (Aug 23, 2005)

it's better than nothing Furry


----------



## Pico (Aug 23, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Jheryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously.  I mean, how would you even know if they were "legitimate" anyway?  My email address is a totally different nickname than my FA name; plus I have many other addresses I could use too.  Similarly, a troublemaker could always make a similar email from hotmail or gmail that LOOKS like the real person's email.

Basically, you'd have to be extremely careful when evaluating everyone for this to be effective; but we all know that no one has that much patience for thousands of users (and it would, of course, be best to only choose people you trust would be /capable/ of doing something like this).  Why not just transfer everyone, and force them to create a new password?  Then if some accounts are hijacked or whatever, deal with them individually, as I'm sure you will (or should) have a way of sending a password reset to the true person's email address.


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 24, 2005)

does anyone know how far they got with encoding the new page? and i'd really like to help betatesting if i may ^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

check the Temp Spot post


----------



## seregei (Aug 24, 2005)

alrighty then, I had an account, and I know what is happening around here and all, but I have one small little question i need answered...

With my email on there being the one to Yahoo, which I cannot access now, is there a way you can forward my password to the one i have now? refer to my info...

just wonderin...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

"Wait for it!"


----------



## Jackalkun (Sep 10, 2005)

If we dont remember our fa password can we verify with our emails?

i use about 10 passwords for most things with different variations... so remembering my old one might be a bit tough ^^;;

i could give you a list of possible matches though


----------



## Suule (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm thinking of suggesting passwords to be overriden by computer-generated ones when the account is verified. This is becaused most people who had their account breached didn't change their passes. It will be a lot more secure that way.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 10, 2005)

Thing is, what if you have a new E-mail and dont have access to your old one anymore because the account got terminated, means your pretty screwed if you have to be varified via E-mail adress stored in the data base


----------



## DesertDust (Sep 28, 2005)

On that note... is it alright if we say, don't want to use our old account, it won't be reactivated and therefor won't be up on the site?

Because I would really like my account to be deleted. Just I don't have much time at the moment to be part of the site... I may go back to it later, but I don't want the account there.

So will it just not be carried over?


----------

